

Reddit mods are censoring dozens of words from r/technology posts - doctorshady
http://www.dailydot.com/news/reddit-technology-banned-words/

======
diogenescynic
The mod in question AgentLame moderates hundreds of subreddits and is an
especially... agressive/hostile mod. I think the moderators are the weak point
in Reddit because they are given too much personal discretion over their power
and usually the public is more willing to give them the benefit of the doubt.
It leaves a lot of room for abuse.

~~~
hackuser
Sounds like Wikipedia

------
sp332
Cache:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20140415185616/http://www.dailyd...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140415185616/http://www.dailydot.com/news/reddit-
technology-banned-words/)

